# Molesting Oxes now



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

*SKIP TO 0:48*


[yt]aD4bn5pp32w[/yt]


----------



## Kajet (Jun 3, 2010)

No wonder everyone flips the fuck out when they get rickrolled...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 3, 2010)

It's OXEN, dammit, reverse-Rick-Astley! OXEN!

Damn backwards people.  Always butchering the English language.


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

You've just discovered Rick Astley's dirtiest secret.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 3, 2010)

RICK ASTLEY IS A FURRY


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

It also sounds like "bless the nazis now."


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 3, 2010)

RICK ASTLEY IS HITLER REINCARNATED


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

0:36

MAD SKILLS


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Even better:

Sh*t your mother's black. She wears a bus.
[yt]evazlsGu4WU[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Even better:
> 
> Sh*t your mother's black. She wears a bus.
> [yt]evazlsGu4WU[/yt]



You just made my day.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

[yt]6wx5C3OeS10[/yt]


The Beatles.... Perverted style.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> The Beatles.... Perverted style.


 
This blows. Repetitive and insulting to a good band. Plus you bamped my epic spongebob post.

BRB.........


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> This blows. Repetitive and insulting to a good band. Plus you bamped my epic spongebob post.
> 
> BRB.........



True, They were a good band. Though sponge was a good cartoon.


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2010)

This is some old shit.

And it's not even that funny. 

:[


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> good cartoon.



..and funny, thus horribly justifying my post. Be funny? Make funny!


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 3, 2010)

Oxen are fucking hot, and if I caught soem poor innocent little ox all alone in a dark alley, you're damn right I'd fuck the shit out of it regardless of whether or not it wanted to.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think I've played that version of Oregon Trail.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oxen are fucking hot.



That's just spongenuts.


----------

